# cool gold effect in my flask



## archeonist (Feb 23, 2014)

Just wanted to share this picture. I was processing some pins, but dissolving all the base metals using HCl seemed a bit more difficult than I first thought. I'm asking myself is it really just kovar (Fe, Ni, Co) they use, or is there sometimes also Ag and Cu used in the pins?? So I used some peroxide and in a few minutes! all the foils came loose. It was a beautiful sight seeing the foils floating around in the swirl produced by the magnetic stirrer.


----------



## kurtak (Feb 23, 2014)

archeonist said:


> . I'm asking myself is it really just kovar (Fe, Ni, Co) they use, or is there sometimes also Ag and Cu used in the pins?? So I used some peroxide and in a few minutes! all the foils came loose.



Pins can be made of many things - copper - brass - bronze - SS - kovar - Are you talking pins from CPU ? --- or pins in general ?

Kurt

Edit to say --- that is a cool looking pic


----------



## archeonist (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi Kurt, these were from AMD sempron CPU's, the brown fiber ones to be exactly. I used 23 of them, and tomorrow I am gonna see what the yield will be.


----------



## FinGold (Jun 25, 2014)

What was the yield?


----------



## necromancer (Jun 25, 2014)

my guess......

23 AMD sempron CPU's = 0.3g


----------

